# Forum About Russia Society  Пожатия руки

## doninphxaz

Когда я был в Казани, я заметил, что встречающиеся на улице молодые люди всегда пожимают друг другу руки, даже если им не хватает времени поговорить.  Интересно, так ли в Москве и Петербурге, или это лишь казанское явление?

----------


## Goody

> Когда я был в Казани, я заметил, что встречающиеся на улице молодые люди всегда пожимают друг другу руки, даже если им не хватает времени поговорить.  Интересно, так ли в Москве и Петербурге, или это лишь казанское явление?

 Нет, явление не типичное. Пожимают руки в случаях: 
1. Это друзья, коллеги, знакомые.
2. Мужчины, которые договорились о встрече заранее.
3. Мужчины, которые считают, что другой мужчина, оказался в этом месте не случайно и является знакомым его знакомого или друга (вечеринки, торжества, деловые встречи и т.п.).
4. Мужчина, попадает в незнакомую ситуацию, для лучшей социализации он может пожимать руку всем подряд.
5. Пьяные мужчины часто пожимают руку всем мужчинам, с которыми завязался разговор. 
Короче, видимо, в Казани все друг с другом знакомы, договорились о встрече, у них всегда праздник, они находятся в нетипичной ситуации и пьяны. =)

----------


## it-ogo

Явление повсеместное. Рукопожатие подразумевает, что здоровающиеся хорошо знакомы и в хороших отношениях. По отношению к незнакомым это фамильярность (исключение - собственно акт знакомства), хотя если человек подошел к группе общающихся людей и поздоровался за руку с одним, то может поздороваться и с другими, даже если с ними не знаком.  
Женщины в этом ритуале как правило не участвуют.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Явление повсеместное.

 +1
У нас еще и на прощание руки пожимают. ))
Женщины в 95% случаев не пожимают руки, но если какая-то женщина проявляет желание поучаствовать в этом ритуале - обычно никто не возражает.

----------


## AKAK

Когда был в Казани, не замечал, чтобы все подряд руки друг другу жали. Наверно, всё-таки, имелось в виду, что только знакомые жмут руки при встрече? Тогда да, это принято для знакомых, с кем знаком в достаточной степени. Но не со всеми, кого знаешь, конечно.

----------


## Darj@

Бывает и такое, что пожимают друг другу руки и девушки. Либо девушка и мужчина. Я, например, прощаясь с другом противоположного пола, пожимаю ему руку. Это довольно распространенный знак вежливости. А еще руки принято пожимать при знакомстве. Это как будто знак того, что все прошло успешно. люди друг другу понравились)))
Не зря же при заключении договоров партнеры друг другу руки пожимают)
Простите, если повторила чьи-то мысли)

----------


## Skiper

К стати, вот вопрос по теме пожатия рук, видел как-то в фильме что американцы пожимали друг другу левые руки, может это был юмор, но они это делали не однократно, так заведено?

----------


## mishau_

Да, даже если знакомым людям не о чем поговорить, они в знак приветствия, проходя по своим делам, пожимают друг другу руки мимоходом. 
Иногда доходит до абсурда. Некоторые люди специально с утра на работе обходят все кабинеты, чтобы пожать руки и вечером, уходя с работы, делают тоже самое.  ::

----------

